# Garmin and Felt



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone know why they seperated this year. I was surprised to see Garmin on Cervelo. I couldnt find anything using the search function.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

From what I've read before the change, Garmin actually purchased Cervelo. They gave Felt the option to continue supplying bikes for the team, but Felt chose not to. The fact that Garmin even considered keeping Felt after gaining ownership of a bike company, tells me that Felt most've really impressed their organization. Felt is now being ridden by Exergy. BTW, does anyone know where I can get one of the vintage Colavita-Sutter Home jerseys? For those that don't know, that was the team Felt supplied bikes to before Garmin-Slipstream-Chipotle. Now Sutter-Home rides Jamis. I am looking for the Felt jersey.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean Slipstream purchased the Cervelo Test Team, not the bike company itself. 

I was under the impression that Felt walked away from a new contract for their own reasons, though I don't know what those reasons or terms would have been. Slipstream has gotten pretty big, and has a lot of top tier riders. My guess is that the team got a little too expensive for a smaller brand like Felt. 

Sort of sad, I know it is hugely expensive, but sponsoring pro teams definitely helps brand awareness, and it is fun to see bike brand you ride out under the best professionals in the sport. As a gear nut, the more bikes the better, and this year the tour is pretty bland. Specialized supplies Astana, Saxobank, and HTC. Leopard and Radioshack on Trek. Sky and Movistar on Pinarello. Three bike companies for 7 teams is boring. Maybe Felt can pick up a team next year.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

This is "Unofficial" according to what one of the Felt reps told me. Felt had 3 years left on their contract with Garmin-Slipstream, Cervelo wasn't a consideration. 

The director of Garmin-Slipstream, Jonathan Vaughters is heavily involved with Mavic and was telling Felt how to spec their bikes. Felt was agitated by this and cancelled their contract. 

But again this was all just "unofficial rumors".


----------

